# yellowheart update



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

Now that i can load pictures here are a few of the wood.The picture with all the other wood was to give contrast to the color the bottom is birch plywood with red oak ply on one side a small piece of walnut on the other. The picture of the single dark piece of wood is the back side of the yellow piece anywhere that air got to this wood it turned to this brown color the only way to expose the yellow is to sand or cut. even the end grain turned brown. So Any Ideas? Is it Yellow Heart?


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

Could it be brazilian mahogany?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Tim, I think you said this was a local wood someone had stored, so I'm pretty sure that it is Osage Orange, or here in the south Bodark (short for Bois d'arc), or in other places Hedge Apple. This has some great color photo examples so you can compare.

bodark wood photos - Google Search


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Tim, it looks a lot like Iroko, which does darken to a brown, but not at the fast rate you imply.
I have used this wood to make a lounger, and it did change from yellow to brown over time. Google "Iroko wood" and see what you think. Rob


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

What are the length of the boards from osage orange. The most common I see on the link are just short sticks there are a couple that are decent size, the sticks I have are atleast 8 foot long 10-12 inches wide and no knots. But looking at the grain in the pictures it does look alike.


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

I believe that you are correct.


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok the one website I was reading said that if you take shavings from the wood and put them in water if it is Osage Orange it will turn the water yellow because of a water soluble dye in the wood. I did this and guess what color my water is....Yellow.. it was The Wood Database it also said that its South American counter part comes in longer lengths and less knots.I think it should be called osage yellow not orange. Thanks Willway


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

are you sure that some one did not soak a piece of popular in Transtint? Dip it in 100% Methanol and if the color bleeds, then you know.What are the dimensions and weight - the specific gravity will tell a lot.


Good Luck - Baker


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

I yield - the piece shown here looks exactly like yours

Osage Orange | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwoods)


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Tim, where I was brought up this wood was commonly used as fences for cattle, in the old days. I don't mean the wood but the trees themselves. When planted close together they would make a large hedge that would keep livestock in. If planted alone the trees can become quite large and make decent lumber. On the left side of that Google images page scroll way down and you will see a trailer load of rough cut lumber with the caption "Re: what to do with 30" dbh osage orange/bodark tree? ". DBH means 'diameter breast height' or the chest height diameter of the tree. You won't see the caption until you click on the image. Click on it, then click on 'go to webpage', I think the log was actually 40". Some of the fence post my father and I put in over 55 years ago are still there, now that's some tough wood!!!


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

Willway I have heard the the hedge apple from these trees makes a good bug repellent when left whole in your basement. Any insight on that.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

timthetooolman said:


> Willway I have heard the the hedge apple from these trees makes a good bug repellent when left whole in your basement. Any insight on that.


Tim both of my parents were part indian, and I think this is where that practice came from. We used to put them under the house and in the cellar, never saw any spiders or other bugs after doing that. We had **** hounds and would throw some under their dog boxes to keep the fleas away. It amazes me that we have traded the natural things on this earth for Monsanto and Dow Chemical pollution. We are now looking at up to 40 percent of the honey bees in this country dying off each year. The beekeepers cannot keep up with starting new hives from swarms every year. *Don't get me started.....*


----------

